# Videos mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung



## blubber (6. August 2003)

Hallo,

zuerst sei gesagt, dass ich von Videoschnitt etc Null Plan hab, und das ist zur Zeit auch mein größtes Problem 
Seis drum, ich möchte mehrere Movies/Trailer von verschiedenen Spielen zu einem Gesamttrailer zusammenschneiden. Nun fehlt mir dazu jedoch noch die nötige Software, bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die Demo von Adobe Premiere anschaffe, wobei ich denke, dass für meine geringen Bedürfnisse dies eh nicht notwendig ist (gibt vielleicht etwas Freeware mässig?)
Jedenfalls haben die Trailer unterschiedliche Auflösungen, teilweise mit schwarzem Balken, teilweise ohne. Als Endprodukt sollte natürlich ein Trailer entstehen, welcher keine Balken mehr, und eine einzige, feste Auflösung hat.
Kann mir nun jemand empfehlen, wie ich mich vorarbeiten könnte? Wie gesagt, das Rohmaterial hab ich bis jetzt  

bye


----------



## goela (6. August 2003)

Wenn Du nur die Teile zusammenschneiden willst, kannst Du dies Notfalls auch mit VirtualDub machen. Willst Du aber Überblendungen, Texte oder kleinere Effekte einbauen und sogar Nachvertonen, so wirst Du um ein Videoschnittprogramm nicht vorbeikommen.
Es gibt (oder gab) ein kostenloses Schnittprogramm MovieXone (oder so ähnlich). Aber auch der MovieMaker2 von XP könnte bei Deinem vorhaben behilflich sein.

Bevor Du aber mit dem Ganzen anfangen willst, solltest Du alle Clips in das selbe Format bringen. Dazu empfehle ich Dir VirtualDub. Damit kannst Du schwarze Balken clippen usw.

Klar wäre es auch möglich die einzlnen Clips erst im Schnittprogramm zu "bereinigen" (Balken clippen etc.) aber ich bin der Meinung es arbeitet sich einfacher, wenn Du alles im selben Format hast!


----------



## blubber (6. August 2003)

Hi,

also sowas wie nachvertonen, oder gar irgendwelche Effekte hinzufügen, möchte ich garnicht. Die Audiospuren werd ich eh komplett entfernen.
Ich probier das jetzt mal mit VirtualDub und melde mich bei Problemen wieder 

danke mal soweit.

bye


----------



## cheesypoof (17. August 2003)

*tutorial*

weiss nicht ob du oder jemand anders noch interesse hat, aber habe mir ein sehr praktisches tutorial zu moviexone besorgt, für anfänger eben. wers braucht, email an jpklinger@tiscali.de


----------

